# Coconut



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

I bought a coconut from the store the other day, with the intent to use the shell as mouse houses. 

However, none of us like the contents... ick.

I can't find anything that says whether it is okay or not for mice. Anyone have experience? Obviously it would be in small quantaties, but I would rather have some of it eaten than all of it thrown out - even though it was still much cheaper to buy the whole nut rather than the huts from the petstore!


----------



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

Oh, to add to that - should I bake the shell before putting it in the cage for a house, or is it okay as is?


----------

